
Ask HN: What is the state of the art for conversational chatbots with memory? - Faizann20
Ask HN: What is the current state of the art for conversational chatbots with memory? Chatbots that can keep the context of the conversation as well.
======
terminalcommand
The last such chatbot I used was M-x Doctor. I haven't seen much improvement
since then.

IMHO on specific limited matters like obtaining a permit, customer support
etc. chatbots can go a long way by using traditional methods. I think if we
can map the subject in a big decision tree and apply some good-old Bayesian
probability, we can achieve a working conversational chatbot.

